# Can saliva kill sperm



## hunnybump

I've heard from multiple websites that saliva can kill sperm just like any other lubricant like KY or something. My hubby uses his saliva down there alot when he first puts it in and when we change positions even if i'm really wet down there. It's like a habbit for him or something lol. Anyone else have a hubby that does this? I feel it's probably why i'm not getting preggers. I'm not really on him about too much because we are only NTNP right now but at the end of the year when we are TTC full on i'll be on him about it. Am i just crazy for thinking that saliva is a big factor?:shrug:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I've heard the same thing and that you should abstain from oral sex while you're in your fertile period but who knows.


----------



## Katwa8

I might have to look into this as it's something we do alot too...... :blush: should say have just have done. My B&B addiction is starting to take hold and I'm laying here in a post coital glow typing on my phone!! Hubby's fast asleep though so what he doesn't know and all that :)

Again, apologies for tmi!!

Anyway, I'll take a looksie too x


----------



## Katwa8

Member question: I was wondering if saliva does kill sperm? 

Dr. Amos: There have been many studies done on what influences sperm survival. And most studies show that saliva can have a negative effect on sperm. If he has enough sperms then it's unlikely to make a major difference, but if he has a low sperm count then you need every single sperm. 
****************

Infertile couples frequently experience sexual dysfunction during their infertility investigations, including inadequate vaginal lubrication. In a attempt to look for a lubricant that would not impair sperm motility and activity, saliva was added to normal semen from healthy male donors. Saliva induced a "shaking movement" in 12% of the total sperm population incubated with high concentrations of saliva. This phenomenon did not occur with low concentrations of saliva, but sperm motility and progression significantly decreased. The results indicate that saliva has a deleterious effect on sperm motility and activity and should not be encouraged as a vaginal lubricant for the infertile couple.
**************
sorry for the essay, but from what I can see, saliva is a no no and appears to be the worst out of all lubricant options!! So glad you raised this. Pre-seed is the best way to go from all accounts.

I think it is worst for couples who are TTC with a low sperm count, buy still, I'd like to think I'm giving all my hubby's swimmers a fair crack at it!

Thanks hunnybump and good luck for the end of the year x


----------



## adttc

I have read in many books and online that saliva does kill the sperm. Stay away from oral sex while TTC.


----------



## MsLesley

one of the ladies above me just pretty much said what i was going to say but in more detail. i mean...it can make a difference yes, but its certainly far from any sort of birth control. i have an idea for you...preseed is said to be good for concieving so you could use some of that right away so he doesnt think he needs to use his spit...just tell him you want to try lub instead.


----------



## hunnybump

Thanks for the info!! i have pretty heavy CM during my ovulation week i just need to crack down on him and tell him no we don't need that lol. And i don't know if he has low sperm count or not. I know when he was in highschool he was a big pothead but he hasn't done that since he was 17. But i heard that does lower sperm count. Lets hope not. Thanks for the responses. :)


----------



## Emma11511

To be honest, as long as he's not spitting 'inside' me, I refuse to abstain from oral sex! We both love receiving it, and doing it to the other person.

Let's be honest, in the victorian era etc, before 'science' noone knew any of this. I mean, do you really think the Queen said no to a bit of oral? And she's got kids!


----------



## cdj1

I dont think the fact that your OH spits a bit affects your ability TTC! After all, the spit isn't travelling up your vagina in the same way sperm is! I think the spit is too small a quantity to worry about, so dont! Just enjoy NTNP! x


----------



## Lisa92881

Emma11511 said:


> I mean, do you really think the Queen said no to a bit of oral?

:rofl: This just made me laugh so hard!!!!


----------



## SLH

You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.


----------



## Care76

SLH said:


> You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.

That's a good idea! I just received my Fertile Focus today! :happydance:


----------



## SLH

Care76 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.
> 
> That's a good idea! I just received my Fertile Focus today! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome, Where did you get it from? I am anxiously awaiting it. I hope it gets here tomorrow because I really don't want to have to wait for the weekend. I wanted to use it tonight but it's not here yet :brat: I want it now.


----------



## Care76

SLH said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.
> 
> That's a good idea! I just received my Fertile Focus today! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, Where did you get it from? I am anxiously awaiting it. I hope it gets here tomorrow because I really don't want to have to wait for the weekend. I wanted to use it tonight but it's not here yet :brat: I want it now.Click to expand...

Hahaha. I bought it at early-pregnancy-tests.com and it came really fast. I am in Canada and things usually take forever. I ordered some pre-seed too, perfect timing!


----------



## SLH

Care76 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.
> 
> That's a good idea! I just received my Fertile Focus today! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, Where did you get it from? I am anxiously awaiting it. I hope it gets here tomorrow because I really don't want to have to wait for the weekend. I wanted to use it tonight but it's not here yet :brat: I want it now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. I bought it at early-pregnancy-tests.com and it came really fast. I am in Canada and things usually take forever. I ordered some pre-seed too, perfect timing!Click to expand...

That's where I ordered mine from and I still haven't gotten it. I'm from Canada too, did you get it from Canada Post, or was it delivered? Have you used it yet?


----------



## Jemma0717

About the saliva thing...just found this out today and am shocked! So off to the store I went to buy preseed! Expensive stuff for such a little tube. Oh well, FX!


----------



## samoorah1983

SLH said:


> You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.

Let me kno the results!! ;)


----------



## tmr1234

When i cort with my LO i rember the 2 times around ov (sorry if this is TMI) i gave him oral to get him going and we got our BFP that month so i dont think it dose.


----------



## Hotbump

@care76 o/t but your siggy made me tear up :(


----------



## Care76

SLH said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> You see this is why i'm so happy that I bought an at home sperm test microscope thingy. I can't wait for it to get here so I can do sperm experiments. I'm going to test it with saliva and without saliva to see what happens.
> 
> That's a good idea! I just received my Fertile Focus today! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, Where did you get it from? I am anxiously awaiting it. I hope it gets here tomorrow because I really don't want to have to wait for the weekend. I wanted to use it tonight but it's not here yet :brat: I want it now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. I bought it at early-pregnancy-tests.com and it came really fast. I am in Canada and things usually take forever. I ordered some pre-seed too, perfect timing!Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I ordered mine from and I still haven't gotten it. I'm from Canada too, did you get it from Canada Post, or was it delivered? Have you used it yet?Click to expand...

It came with our regular mail. I had ordered some of the 10 hcg hpt too and it all came in a medium sized bubble envelope in my mail box. I ordered it Aug 5 (I think at night though) and received it Aug 11, so it took just under a week. I am in Ontario, not sure if that makes a difference. Hope you get yours soon!

I used it yesterday and it had a bit of ferning, so cool! i haven't checked todays yet. I left mine a lot longer than it says though based on a rec from somebody else. I leave it 15-30 mins. I should be O'ing tomorrow, and so far this seems to be accurate. 




Hotbump said:


> @care76 o/t but your siggy made me tear up :(

I am sorry if it upset you. I haven't been able to look at pictures since they left and I need to start packing up their things soon so I thought making the sig could be good therapy for me.


----------



## hunnybump

I want to know the results lol I don't think it makes a big difference i think it's fine if you are Ovulating that day but if you BD a day or two before you "O" then i think the sperm might have died. I mean think of what Saliva does to your food when you eat. It breaks it down. Anyways post results!! :)


----------



## Hotbump

@care76 nooooo! not in a bad way but as in I cant imagine what you went thru way kwim? :hugs:


----------



## bellahoney

this is hubby's new habit as well. he said every since we watched a movie that is his thing now...i told him to quit it bc its making the process harder lol


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Just come across this thread - very interesting!! My DH uses his saliva just before we are about to dtd.

I see alot of you girls have had BFPs since this thread started so I wondered / in the month you conceived did you hold off on the saliva?

Sorry if TMI!

I'm about to ovulate in the next couple of days but am going to have this on my mind now! :)

X


----------



## n_gods_hands

hunnybump said:


> I've heard from multiple websites that saliva can kill sperm just like any other lubricant like KY or something. My hubby uses his saliva down there alot when he first puts it in and when we change positions even if i'm really wet down there. It's like a habbit for him or something lol. Anyone else have a hubby that does this? I feel it's probably why i'm not getting preggers. I'm not really on him about too much because we are only NTNP right now but at the end of the year when we are TTC full on i'll be on him about it. Am i just crazy for thinking that saliva is a big factor?:shrug:

WOW..my hubby uses saliva too...everytime...hummm i did not know that it can effect sperm...that will be the last of that...unbelievable...all the different things that can effect ttc...thanks for posting this...cause its new news to me...


----------



## aaaaa

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me popping over from 3rd tri forum. I just want to share my story since it has to do with this.

For two cycles before I got my bfp, we used preseed, and no bfp. We took the month off from trying that i actually got my bfp to go on vacation. I wanted to drink on my trip without having to worrying if I was pregnant or not. 

Everytime we BD'd the month I got pregnant, we did the following things:

1. He gave me oral sex immediately before
2. We used KY
3. He used the pull-out method

SO, not much sperm could have gotten inside me either time we did it. The little bit that did was obviously not killed by the saliva or the KY. I honestly think the reason that time was so successful though, is that I actually didn't stress out during that ovulation period about getting my bfp. Since we took the month off, I was able to be much less stressed-out and have my mind on just having a good time with my partner.

Sorry to intrude on the post... hope it doesn't offend Anyone. but I hope this might help or encourage someone to know that sometimes it might be better not to do everything by the book.

Big heaps of Babydust to you all!


----------



## Jordyn

I just to bump this thread cause I think its a good one...especially from the last lady that posted above me


----------



## Angel073

I am so glad you posted this Q. Hubby and I use saliva everytime. Never again! Thanks for posting! Just ordered my pre-seed :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hickdaisy

I agree with the relaxing idea and just having fun which ever way makes you happy :)


----------



## Jokerette

Lol verrrry old thread!


----------



## Electricat

Don't think it would matter too much, but if it worries you and you need some lube, use Preeseed.
OH just did his SA and it said not to give a BJ before ejaculating, so I guess it has some effect on the sperm, but that is for a lab test where they stare at the little guys in a dish, not for TTCing.


----------

